# A ROM Hacking section here?



## Scyther (Dec 27, 2009)

Assuming Butterfree is willing to take the risk, would anyone be intrested? I know I would.


----------



## Shadow Slice (Dec 27, 2009)

No. Just No. ROMs are what made my computer crash. It wouldn't come back on for months.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 27, 2009)

I doubt it was the rom that did that.


Butterfree's unlikely to agree ever.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 27, 2009)

I doubt it needs an entire section? Just put it in Other Creative or whatever it's called.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 27, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> I doubt it needs an entire section? Just put it in Other Creative or whatever it's called.


This. I believe there have already been threads for fake games there, so it seems logical that hacks would go there as well. There's definitely not a huge demand.

I'm not sure how Butterfree is on the legal issues of ROM hacking (which is what many other forums cite as their reason for not wanting those sections), but I doubt she would have huge issues to people talking about/posting them here.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 27, 2009)

The Icelandic laws are probably a lot more lenient (read: awesome) than, for example, the US'.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 27, 2009)

I only remember seeing maybe a handful of ROM-hack-related threads here in the past... doesn't seem like quite enough to justify a whole new chunk of forum.

Of course, I guess there could've been more than that around that I just missed; I'm not really very active around here or anything.  But I definitely don't remember ever seeing more than a few recent ROM-hack threads at a time (nowhere *near* as much as the other things that got their own sub-sections, like sprites or request-a-something shops.)


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 27, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> The Icelandic laws are probably a lot more lenient (read: awesome) than, for example, the US'.


The server's in London.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh, damn.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 29, 2009)

We're only going to make a ROM hacking forum if threads about ROM hacking are actually cluttering up Other Creativity, which they aren't to my knowledge.

I have absolutely nothing against there being discussion of ROM hacking, though you shouldn't be distributing links to actual ROMs.


----------

